# Canon EF 24-105mm f4L super cheap at best buy



## atreides71 (Nov 18, 2013)

I just got this lens new at best buy for $746.91 thanks to their price match guarantee. If anyone is interested I found it at rakuten.com formally buy.com for $689.99 and I called BB which honored the $400 savings. Of course I had to pay the tax which added the difference.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 18, 2013)

The low cost ones are typically lenses that have been removed from a kit (no problem with that), I've seen them going for $650 recently. I stay far away from buy.com / Rakuten,


----------



## atreides71 (Nov 18, 2013)

Yes but the price match means I'm getting a lens that wasn't removed from a kit.


----------



## thgmuffin (Nov 19, 2013)

You can get em around $600 used on craigslist and the ebays... :


----------



## unfocused (Nov 19, 2013)

Congrats. It seems some folks always feel compelled to rain on the parade.

That's a very good price for a non "white box" lens bought new. Best Buy has become very aggressive about matching prices, which I appreciate. I'd rather buy from a real store that employs local people if the price premium is not too great. (One reason I shop Barnes and Noble rather than Amazon whenever possible). 

Did you use your Best Buy Card for the free financing? Don't forget to add the value of that into your savings if you did. 

Oh, and this is a great all-around lens by the way.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 19, 2013)

unfocused said:


> Congrats. It seems some folks always feel compelled to rain on the parade.
> 
> That's a very good price for a non "white box" lens bought new. Best Buy has become very aggressive about matching prices, which I appreciate. I'd rather buy from a real store that employs local people if the price premium is not too great. (One reason I shop Barnes and Noble rather than Amazon whenever possible).
> 
> ...



Showrooming can cause those low paid employees to go to no pay employees.

There was a pretty good article about price matching stores being damaged by matching prices from scam sites, or for products sold by unauthorized dealers. 

The Best Buy employees were fooled by this and gave a discount that probably should not have been given.

"What’s the Scrooge-factor for retailers? Sadly, retailers may find themselves matching prices with unauthorized, fly-by-night retailers that have a few units. While the rogue sellers have very little inventory they can impact price matching generated by algorithmic price dropping which results in margin pressure on everybody. As bricks and mortars begin to match the price with online retailers they will have less money available to promote sales in their stores, maintain the requisite levels of employees needed for great customer service and will drop lines that are no longer profitable"

http://www.consumeraffairs.com/news/averting-showroomings-scrooge-effect-111413.html


----------



## atreides71 (Nov 20, 2013)

unfocused said:


> Congrats. It seems some folks always feel compelled to rain on the parade.
> 
> That's a very good price for a non "white box" lens bought new. Best Buy has become very aggressive about matching prices, which I appreciate. I'd rather buy from a real store that employs local people if the price premium is not too great. (One reason I shop Barnes and Noble rather than Amazon whenever possible).
> 
> ...



Thank you!!! Actually I called their order support line and asked for a rep because I wanted to price match. I gave them the web site where they confirmed the product number and details. BB has a list of sites that they will price match with and Rakuten is on that list. I did use my BB Card.


----------

